# Sechs Monitore anschließen an Laptop und /oder Docking Station



## Merabaap (2. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar Sätze vorweg.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich dieses Thema im Forum einordnen soll. Auch die sufu hat nicht geholfen. Sollte ein Mod wissen wo dieser Beitrag hingehört (aber erst lesen Bitte) dann bitte dorthin verschieben.
Ich war lange nicht mehr hier bzw im Hardware Bereich unterwegs... Inzwischen aber laaaaaange nicht mehr...

Daher muss ich jetzt auf eure Hilfe bauen. Dafür danke ich euch schon mal im voraus.

Eine Bitte noch, bevor ich meine Anfrage schreibe... Bitte bleibt hier beim Thema, die Antworten sollen sich nicht in andere Themen verlaufen und kritische Bemerkungen oder Anfeindungen sind auch nicht erwünscht oder gewollt. Genauso wie klug scheissen.. (das kann ich selbst ganz gut und brauche niemanden der das macht )

Ich bitte höflichst um Hilfe und Vorschläge oder alternative Ideen die mich zum Ergebnis führen die ich möchte.

Ich habe ein Notebook HP 17-cd0460ng  (Produktdaten https://support.hp.com/de-de/document/c06455140)

Ich habe über eine Docking Station  (HP Thunderbolt G2 ohne Soundmodul)
2 Monitore (falls wichtig : ein Samsung 32 zoll curved Monitor und 27 " Dell) , Tastatur, Maus, billig Lautsprecher dran.

Ziel:
Es sollen diverse Monitore (von 19" bis 34 " insgesamt sechs Monitore) die mir diverse Anwendungen anzeigen sollen angeschlossen werden. (Daytrading = kritische Tools, MMO =mega-unkritisch, TV.. auch unkritisch, Videokonferenz etc via Vpn natürlich.
Und auch nicht alles gleichzeitig aber alle Monitore werden im Einsatz sein

(Zusätzliche) Fragen/ Anmerkungen:

1.  Wie kann man das realisieren? Ich kenne nur signaltrenner um max 3 monitore anzuschließen
2. Falls nicht anders möglich ist das minimum 4 Monitore... Ergo.. Geht das? Falls ja wie?
3. Bitte um eine Empfehlung für eine Monitor Halterung. (MUSS stabil sein und darf auch was kosten)
4. Des Weiteren habe ich bald einen zweiten Laptop zu Hause, kann man da hin und her swirchen oder muss man immer Kabel tauschen? 


Ich Danke Euch allen schon mal für Eure Tipps und Ratschläge.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Ein ähnliches Thema hatten wir hier schonmal. Mein Vorschlag damals wie Heute: USB-Grafikkarten.








						www.inline-info.com
					

Die InLine® USB 2.0 zu DVI Grafikkarte erlaubt Ihnen den Anschluss eines zusätzlichen Monitors an einen freien USB-Port Ihres Desktops-PCs oder Notebooks. Der zusätzlich angeschlossene Monitor kann als Klon Ihrer Primäranzeige oder zur Erweiterung Ihres Desktops konfiguriert...




					www.inline-info.com
				



Alternativ wären Triplehead2Go und Daysichaining, aber beides schränkt die Wahl der Monitore ein.
Wobei sich "nicht alles gleichzeitig" natürlich auch mit geschickt gesetzten Switches umsetzen lässt solang es dann pro Anwendung bei 3 Monitoren bleibt.


----------



## Merabaap (2. September 2021)

Hi, 

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.  Den verlinkten Beitrag gehe ich gleich mal durch. 

Die Matrox Signaltrenner kenne ich von vor vielen Jahren. Damals fand ich die nur durchschnittlich. Taugen die inzwischen was? 

2. Die Dchains kenn ich nicht, informiere mich gleich mal.. Hast Du damit Erfahrung die Du teilen magst? 

3. Irgendeine Info zu meinen restlichen Fragen im Initialbeitrag?


----------



## Shinna (2. September 2021)

Nur um sicher zu gehen....

Du möchtest 6 Displays betreiben. Auf jedem Display soll eine oder ggf. mehrere Anwendungen angezeigt werden?

Edit: Hier ist was zu den Triplehead2Go





						Add Multiple Monitors to Your Setup | Matrox Video
					

Matrox TripleHead2Go (available in digital or analog) provides a completely new way to add multi-display support to a notebook, desktop or workstation.




					www.matrox.com


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Merabaap schrieb:


> Den verlinkten Beitrag gehe ich gleich mal durch.


Ist kein Beitrag, nur ein Beispieladapter.
In Form von USB-Docks (nicht zu verwechseln mit Thunderbolt Docks oder welchen für DP-alternate Mode) gibt es das auch für mehrere Monitore an einem USB.


Merabaap schrieb:


> Die Matrox Signaltrenner kenne ich von vor vielen Jahren. Damals fand ich die nur durchschnittlich. Taugen die inzwischen was?


Viel verändert hat sich da afaik nicht. Matrox war in der Richtung aber schon Luxus.


Merabaap schrieb:


> 2. Die Dchains kenn ich nicht, informiere mich gleich mal.. Hast Du damit Erfahrung die Du teilen magst?


Das setzt halt vorraus dass man Monitore mit DP-Ausgang zusätzlich zum Eingang hat. Hab ich nicht, brauch ich auch nicht, weil ich bis jetzt mit "nur" 3 24" Monitoren zufrieden bin.


----------



## Merabaap (2. September 2021)

Hast Du Qualitätsverluste?


Shinna schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen....
> 
> Du möchtest 6 Displays betreiben. Auf jedem Display soll eine oder ggf. mehrere Anwendungen angezeigt werden?
> 
> ...


Das ist korrekt.. 6 Stück. 
Aber ich sehe den Traum davon schwimmen...


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Merabaap schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe den Traum davon schwimmen...


2 davon und fertig 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0725K1MHH...t_i_F790D2M7RV7SHY0FDPCE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 
Ich sehe das Problem nicht.
Kostet natürlich ein bisschen Geld, aber das ist eben auch ein exotisches Setup.


Merabaap schrieb:


> Hast Du Qualitätsverluste?


Meinst du mich? Mein TB Dock (Dell K16A) hat direkt drei digitale Bildausgänge, also (natürlich) nicht.
Mehr hab ich wie gesagt selbst nie für nötig erachtet.


----------



## Merabaap (3. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 2 davon und fertig
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0725K1MHH...t_i_F790D2M7RV7SHY0FDPCE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> Ich sehe das Problem nicht.
> Kostet natürlich ein bisschen Geld, aber das ist eben auch ein exotisches Setup.


Das klingt doch schon mal gut. 

Das werde ich mir genauer ansehen. Das Geld ist kein Thema. 

Danke. 

Somit bedanke ich mich für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich bin begeistert. 

Dann darf der thread gern geschlossen werden.


----------



## NatokWa (3. September 2021)

Ein anderer Vorschlag .

Nimm Monitore wie diesen hier : KLICK
Noch 2 "normale" daneben wenn es sein muss und schon hast du statt 6 Monitore nur noch 4 ABER den PLATZ und die Möglichkeiten von 6

Gelegentlich gibt es auch mal zu unbezahlbaren Preisen echte 48:9 Monitore ..... die Verschwinden aber schneller wieder vom Markt als man gucken kann ..... Ein besonders großess 8K Display würde das Problem aber evtl ebenfalls lösen, mit nur EINEM Bildschirm oder 2 wenns sein muss


----------

